# Rear steady legs like caravans



## mikenewson (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi all,
Saw a less than new MH today with these legs, how many vans have them? First I have seen.
Guess they steady vehicle in winds at night. Are they easy/available to fit?
Mike


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Many vans have them Mike but they are not usually useful unless you have a very long rear overhang.

We had some on our AS Broadway but removed them: We had never used them ( and we spend up to 6 months of the year in the van, often in windy conditions), they weighed about 20 kg and that weight on the rear axle, where there is often a weight problem and their removal eliminates any chance of leaving them down and attempting to move off.

I would suggest you use your van first and, if you really find the lack of them a problem, then either investigate having them fitted or use, as many do, a pair of rear axle jacks. Most of us get used to some movement when people move within the van or it is windy outside and it doesn't bother us.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I had them on my 2003 CI Riviera and used them for a while, then had air suspenders fitted and it made them unnecessary. So, if your back end rocks when you're parked up they may be needed, otherwise I doubt it.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Pretty useless I think on most vans but maybe there are some that rock more than others at the back.

Had them on our Autotrail that had a 4' or so overhang and they made no difference. Now have a van with a 2m overhang that doesn't have them but have never noticed any rocking despite the bed being at the back - although maybe my energy levels are sapping!!


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Have them on our Burstner A747 which has a long overhang. Don't use them that often but there if needed. When in use I put the wheel brace over the clutch & brake pedals to remind me they are down.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

One of the things that was fitted to the van when we got it (like the cruise control) that I probably would not have paid to have fitted.
But now I would not be without them and we use the stabiliser every time and it's really noticeable without them.
But I suppose that doesn't help you decide.........................maybe it's one of those things you don't know about and don't miss until you've tried.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I use them all the time...... prompted by....'Have you put the legs down Dear?':serious::smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Had them on the Laika, nearly left them down once, never used them after that, so binned them.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

They are fitted on my short Nuevo (5.4mts) but still need them in strong side winds.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

They are on our tag Hobby but are now so corroded up through lack of use.

Ray.


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

Wouldn't be without them. Especially useful on a previous​ Sprinter based Hymer.

You only drive off with them down once.

Mike


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Hopefully I'll never drive off with them down. After winding down I place the winder on my pedals.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Had them on my romahome, now that did seem to be overkill, rarely used them.


----------



## SteveRallye1 (Nov 29, 2016)

If you think you need steady legs try the plastic or aluminium axle stand type supports cost between £20 and £40 depending on offers at the dealers , I got some for my van (long rear overhang) and they work a treat used them for last 3months, light to carry and they stack inside each other so easy stow. My last van Rapido 924F had the legs and did not use them a lot and they were a pain to put up and down and they need regular maintainance.


----------



## smycker (Jun 28, 2018)

just bought my first motorhome went to Wales for 7 days with grandkids never thought l suffer from vertigo, with them running in and out of the motorhome l suffered. so them I got home l bought "Motorhome Stabiliser Stands" from eBay for £30 such a difference.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

smycker said:


> just bought my first motorhome went to Wales for 7 days with grandkids never thought l suffer from vertigo, with them running in and out of the motorhome l suffered. so them I got home l bought "Motorhome Stabiliser Stands" from eBay for £30 such a difference.


Only had them on one van, put a note in front of the speedo, they make a right mess if you drive off with them still down.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Use them all the time on my Arapaho and they do make a difference, most noticeable when you have a 10 year old in the overcab bed tossing and turning.

Terry


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

They came already fitted to our Tracker when we bought it as the second owners.

Yes, they made a difference as it was a short but tall van, but after a few trips I stopped using them.

I remember seeing a campervan driving with his down once....... The warden was less than delighted as he gouged the roadway. 

It's my golden rule to walk round the van once before driving off. 

.


----------



## LT Man (Nov 11, 2016)

I personally would not recommend them if you wildcamping

We always park so can drive off without leaving the van so that includes external screens.

Never had to but just like to be prepared. 

My 2m overhang with my bed above the rear garage is very steady without them.

I have air bags in the rear so that might help.

LT Man


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

We have them on our 6.4m swift. Use them all the time. Keeps the van sable and steady. We also stick the crank handle over the Brake peddle as a reminder.
If they aren't down stepping on and off the step into the van makes the whole van rock side to side. With the steadies down it doesn't. You can also use them to help level it slightly.


----------

